# Fancy  Pooches & their homes



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Funny dog house huh??? 
http://www.wayfair.com/Merry-Products-Room-with-a-View-Dog-House-MPS002-MRP1012.html


ANDDD.... Of course every dog house needs a deck! 
http://www.wayfair.com/Merry-Produc...CAMJTGI4DQNJQGAYDALBAEJ2HSIR2EBXHK3DMPU======

I'm buying one for my goats....  
Just Kidding!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

You GOTA go PINK! 
http://www.wayfair.com/Advantek-The....html?refid=XT49-VNK1003_6801754&PiID=6801754


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2012)

You simple peasants!  MY dog wouldn't live in anything less than the best!  








Created by custom doghouse design artists at La Petite Maison, this $30,000 red clay-roofed manse is large enough to accommodate a human and comes complete with terra-cotta floors. Who's the lucky pooch that calls this humble abode home? This casa belongs to the pets of actress/model Rachel Hunter and is a scaled-down version of her California house. Price: $30,000.00. (Link)






This is a custom-made dog house built having in mind all the minimum details, including real materials, a wooden deck and a bone shaped pool.






Paris's pinkified pet playhouse has two floors. Downstairs there is a living room and upstairs there is a bedroom and a closet to stash the many outfits she has purchased for her small pets. Hilton's dogs, which bear names like Tinkerbell, Marilyn Monroe, Prince Baby Bear, Harajuku, Dolce and Prada, will feel right at home because the mini-mansion, outfitted by interior decorator Faye Resnick was designed to resemble Hilton's own home in all its pink majesty and includes miniature Philippe Starck furniture, heat, air conditioning and even a black crystal chandelier and black ceiling moldings. The Price? Only $325,000. (Link)

Is it any wonder that third world countries hate Americans?  Think of the children that money would feed.....


----------

